# Canis > EMV IPO 2016 >  Uldinfo

## Tatjana

*23-24.07.2016 EMV IPO 2016!!!*

*Kohtunik:  Mr. I. Lengvarsky
Varrukamehed: J.Klement ja T. Magi, varu-varrukamees E. Kaverin.
Toimumiskoht:  A  - Harjumaa, 
B+C - Kuusalu staadion.

Peakorraldaja: TatjanaTsernjakova (Koertekool Canis) & EKL-KKK 
Jaljekoordinaator: Mare Adermann
Voistluste sekretaar: Floriana Berman
Staadioni korraldaja: Leie Pajula

Info ja registreerimine:
unerschrocken@mail.ru
Osalemistasud: 45 EUR, 2015.a Eesti Meistril on osalemine tasuta

Pangarekvisiidid: SEB EE351010220001276014 KOERTEDRESSUUR CANIS OU
Maksekorralduse selgitusse palume markida osaleva voistleja ja koera nimi ning luhend IPO EMV 2015

tel. +372 511-26-45
Regisreerimine lopeb 10.07.2016

Peasponsor: ROYAL CANIN
Sponsorid: Koertekeskus, Kaitsekoer, NUTRATECH




*

----------


## Tatjana

*OSALEJAD:

BLM DANESKJOLD HAWK Aivo Oblikas
BLM ADOFAU WALLY  Erika Pirsalu
BLM ADOFAU WARCO Kristi Nops
BLM RUUTIPUSSI NUUTTI Taivo Maar
SLK ESTRELLEST JAGERMEISTER Karin Lageda
SLK ESTRELLEST von VERTEX Karl Robert Magi 
SSN CASAR vom ROMERWALL Andrei Hramtsov*

----------


## Tatjana

Pollu pildid (12.07.16):
P7129747.jpg

P7129748.jpg

P7129749.jpg

P7129750.jpg

----------


## Tatjana

Platsi skeem:

РїР»Р°РЅ 1.jpg

РїР»Р°РЅ 2.jpg

----------


## Tatjana

AJAKAVA	

Reede, 22.07.16

Ametlik treening Kuusalu staadionil 
Treeningu ajakava:
 17:30 -18:30 - kuulekuse treening (8 min koer)
 18:30 loosimine (kui sportlane ei saa loosimises osa votta, tema j&#228;rjekorra numbri votab staadioni korraldaja Leie Pajula, loosimise tulemused avaldatakse samal paeval) 	
 18.40 -19:40 kaitsetreening (8 min koer)

Laupaev, 23.07.2016

Kogunemiskoht Kernu Kroning'i tanklas: http://kaart.delfi.ee//?bookmark=95c...8b2cb99b9881fa
9:30 1.jaljegrupi voistlejate kogunemine, registreerimine, voistlusjarjekorra loos, ligipaasetavuse kontroll, soit pollule
10:00 - 11:50 1.jaljegrupp ( 4 voistlejad)
11:30 1.jaljegrupi voistlejate kogunemine, registreerimine, voistlusjarjekorra loos, ligipaasetavuse kontroll, soit pollule
12:00 - 13:30 2.jaljegrupp ( 3 o&#245;istlejad)

Puhapaev, 24.07.2016

KUUSALU STAADION

10:00-12:00  Voistluste avamine ja kuulekuse osasooritused
12:00-13:00 Louna
13:00-13:30 Voistlejate instrueerimine, 0-koerad, varrukameeste valimine
13:30-15:00 Kaitse 
15:05 Tantsu kollektiivi esinemine.
15:30 Autasustamine, voistluste lopetamine
Voistlustest osavotmiseks on noutav, et
- koer on nouetekohaselt vaktsineeritud
- koer on tatoveeritud v&#245;i kiibitud
Voistlejad peavad ilmuma voistlusp&#228;eval voistluspaika hiljemalt pool tundi enne voistluse algust.
Voistlejal peab olema kaasas:
- koera voistlusraamat
- koera registreerimistunnistus
- koera vaktsineerimistoend

----------


## Tatjana

*Eesti meistrivoistluste tulemused:*

1. koht ja Eesti meister IPO-s 2016 BLM ADOFAU WALLY Erika Pirsalu A-92 B-91 C-90, kokku 273, TSB a
2. koht BLM ADOFAU WARCO Kristi Nops A-90 B-83 C-84, kokku: 257, TSB a
3. koht BLM RUUTIPUSSI NUUTTI Taivo Maar A-86 B-76 C-87, kokku: 249, TSB a
4. koht BLM DANESKJOLD HAWK Aivo Oblikas A-89 B-74 C-86, kokku: 249, TSB a
5. koht SLK ESTRELLEST JAGERMEISTER Karin Lageda A-82 B-75 C-84, kokku: 241, TSB a
- SLK ESTRELLEST von VERTEX Karl Robert Magi A-80 B-64 C-75, TSB a
- SSN CASAR vom ROMERWALL Andrei Hramtsov - diskvalifitseeritud

----------


## Tatjana



----------

